# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Ceramic printed glass jintropim

## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

guys this is fake right?i get mine directly from them and dont have nothing to do with this.this one havé no label and seems like already have some kind of mix insid.help please.

----------


## toolman

Looks strange MMM. Never saw them without labels. What about the security label that seals the box. That is a guaranteed way to see if it is legit. If the fibers do not match the picture on the website, it is not legit. If there is no security label, it is not legit.

----------


## Titan1

i have seen them before but i dont know if there legit why dont you email gensci?

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> i have seen them before but i dont know if there legit why dont you email gensci?


this is not mine its from a guy full of sh*t that post this sayng that its original.i get mine directly from gensci and never seen jintropim like this one...

----------


## Retabolil2

Well there are two types of Jintropin and trust me paper label Jin is much easer to counterfeit than the one with ceramic lettering on the glass. both are legit and I se no mix inside the vials. simply a powder, thats it. Doesnt look fake to me.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Well there are two types of Jintropin and trust me paper label Jin is much easer to counterfeit than the one with ceramic lettering on the glass. both are legit and I se no mix inside the vials. simply a powder, thats it. Doesnt look fake to me.


well i get mine directly from them and i have never seen nothing like this iwill email this pics to a friend of mine inside and i will let you guys know.
this is the mix that i am talking about.....

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Is that liquid inside?

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Is that liquid inside?


thats whats it seams to me bro.what do you think?
i already email my friend with those pics i am waithing for the replay.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Not sure what it can be. The yellow cap looks a bit off. Maybe he put a lttle water and then glued the cap back on ??

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

i dont know bro but do you know this type of jintropim with printed glass intesd o paper label?

----------


## powerbodybuilder

My Jintropin

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> i dont know bro but do you know this type of jintropim with printed glass intesd o paper label?


Yes, I see it around.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> Yes, I see it around.


your is liek mine bro paper label not glass printed..

----------


## powerbodybuilder

> your is liek mine bro paper label not glass printed..


I think its produced under the same company and license by some other place or country.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

These pics are off from the web site of GenSci. These are the only 2 types produced.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> I think its produced under the same company and license by some other place or country.


i will let you know wen my firend from inside gensci replay to me.

----------


## powerbodybuilder

One is a 4I.U kit of total 40I.U.s
and the other kit is a 10I.U total 100I.U.s

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> These pics are off from the web site of GenSci. These are the only 2 types produced.


yup those are the one´s i know..

----------


## Titan1

well here i found some pics of those vials

----------


## toolman

> One is a 4I.U kit of total 40I.U.s
> and the other kit is a 10I.U total 100I.U.s


PB they also have the 10 iu kits of 200 iu's. They come with 10 extra vials instead of water and are stacked differently. That is how I buy it now and I will get a shot for you later.

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

well i got response from my friend of gensci and this is what he told me:

Date: Thu, 08 Sep 2005 03:02:53 -0700 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
It is jintropin made for a special customer. We don't make it for anybody else 
We have an exclusive contract with this customer and we don't sell it for anybody else.

this are the yellow cover vials with the glass printed not green top....
green top its only for the 4ui vials.

----------


## dutchbodybuilder

..a special Russian customer..  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Maryland-Mcl-Machine

> ..a special Russian customer..


seams like you know something that we dont  :Wink:

----------


## Retabolil2

> ..a special Russian customer..


not me  :Smilie:  Vadim Godlevskiy  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

That looks alot like the GENITROPIN it's also good stuff though the powder
takes a little longer to solve it doesn't seem like lyophilised powder like
Jintropins, but again they are great and a little bit cheaper than Jins.

----------

